
Show HN: A course on how to grow your Twitter audience and influence people - sunilkumarc
https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO
======
sunilkumarc
I created my profile on Twitter in 2015 and until recently i have been just a
consumer on the platform. I never posted anything and didn't understand the
importance of giving it back to the people on the twitter community.

Around a month back, I started following this person Daniel Vassallo who had
quit his 500k job at Amazon in Feb 2019 as he had lost motivation at his job.
Since then he has grown his twitter profile from 150 followers to 35k
followers in little over an year.

It's amazing how one can influence people by providing valuable content on
Social media.

He has a course on Gumroad where he explain how he was able to do this by
building credibility on the platform.

I bought his course and absolutely loved it. After buying this course I've
been a active content creator and met some people on twitter and learning a
lot!

I just wanted to share this with Hacker News community if someone is
interested to grow their profile as well.

Here's is the course link:

[https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO](https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO)

